# Fog Machines



## deadthingsmikeydeadthings (Oct 4, 2004)

I have four of the gemmy fog machines from walmart and they work just fine.

Tim

Holy men tell us life is a mytery They embrace that concept happily.But some mysteries bite and bark and come to get you in the dark.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

I would recommend against the 200 watt Gemmy from Michaels. We bought one and it was sadly underpowered. It would put out just a little wisp of fog before having to stop for a LONG while before fogging again. Even with the 40% off coupon it was a bad deal. We ended up returning it and getting the 1200 watt continuous fog maker from Kmart. That puts out much more fog and really does run continuously. We're much happier with it that the 200 watt Gemmy even though it is noisy and smells bad the first time you use it (something about burning off the factory oils, I think).


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Sounds like you need more fog than even my 700 watt gemmy will put out judging by your description. The gemmys are IMO the better machines than most others, but they don't put out a lot. if you want a LOT of fog i'd go with the lite FX (i have that one too but it's noisy and nowhere near as well made)or that 1200 watt constant fog job. Only problem tho is that lite fx and the 1200 watt connstant fogger are pretty noisy, which is one reason i like my gemmy.(i assume the 1200 is due to the above post that mentioned that) The gemmy 700 watter may do the job for you, but i'm not sure whether you should chance it or not.


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

I was given a 1,700w fogger from the theatre I work at. Apperently, that fog machine costs about $300.00. It's made by Chauvet.

What I've been told is that you should buy a fogger with the highest wattage you can afford. That way the re-heat cycle will be less that a lower wattage fogger.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I bought the fogger at Target but haven't tested it out yet. I'll let you know how I like it.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I bought a VEI fogger. It believe it's 1700 watts, and cost me somewhere around 275.00. It also comes with a control that lets you select the time per burst, output level, and frequency of the burst. 

It's worth spending the extra money for such a well built unit. Plus, since the wattage is high, you don't have to worry about it taking much time to reheat, if it takes time at all. Many of the inexpensive models (i also have five Light F/X models) will let out quite a burst of fog, but then it might take 4 or 5 minutes for the coil (i think that's what heats up) to get hot.

Last year while testing the VEI, it put out so much fog that someone 5 blocks away called the fire department thinking there was a house on fire!


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Actually "4 or 5 minutes" is about 5 times as long as my Lite FX takes. It takes a minute at most to reheat, tho i believe it was less. Thats after a full continuous burst till it stops for reheating. Still i agree it's not well built at all, which is why i much prefer my....well, y'all know by now !


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

if you shop spencers you can pick up the lite f/x fogger. Not sure what wattage it is, but it sure kicks out one hell of alot of fog.

sincerly, 
Phantom.

"halloween is coming soon"


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

If I had to pick just one, it would be my VEI. But I also own a Lite F/X that produces a tremendous amount of fog. If you're going low end on cost though I would recomend one of the Gemmy's or the lite f/x. Keep in mind that the constant fog 1200 watt machines actually consist of two 600 watts operating in rotation. I don't think the verdict is really in on them yet.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

We own 2 gemmy foggers, they are fine for our small yard and from your description of your needs might be perfect for you, say 700 watts, and you're looking for compact and out of the way, right? More important is a fog chiller I think, to keep your fog low unless you need it to go all over the place.


----------



## emrldtrtle (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm glad I found this forum. I was wondering about foggers, too. 

Has anyone tried "dropping" chilled fog from overhead? I was thinking of having fog flow down a wall to the floor in my garage but I'm not sure if it would look the way I'm imagining it might. 

I need to stop sitting here getting more ideas and just finish what I've started. It's too close to Halloween to add more to my list! 

"Welcome, foolish mortals..."


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

ive got a Lite F/X Fogger that works great, been using it for 3 years no problems

<<Ken






















www.streetevolution.com


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:Has anyone tried "dropping" chilled fog from overhead? I was thinking of having fog flow down a wall to the floor in my garage but I'm not sure if it would look the way I'm imagining it might.


It'll work if the fog is cold enough and there is zero breeze. Haven't done it myself, but seen it done.


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

We've been using a fog machine called a V920 and it's been working fine for our applications, but not sure what brand it is or how powerful??? Anybody have this too??? Is that similiar to "The Fog Machine" that Wal-mart sells?

Is there anywhere online to buy a really good fogger for a decent price with shipping?

Where is everybody hiding their foggers? Our V920 is hidden inside a plastic kitchen garbage can that we put on it's side so it is protected from the weather.

Kevin

http://www.HauntedSummitviewDrive.com
New Castle, PA USA


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:We've been using a fog machine called a V920 and it's been working fine for our applications, but not sure what brand it is or how powerful??? Anybody have this too???


Do a google search and you'll find plenty of info on it. I looked quickly and found that it's 700 watts and seems to be made by a company called VEI.


----------



## CarolinaGhost (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice that has come in so far regarding fog machines. Keep it coming. I think we all can benefit. 

I am looking at building a fog chiller to add to my machine. So, far I have heard of using the cooler method and the pvc pipe method. Are there any good links to how to build either of these chillers? Are there advantages of one chiller over another chiller?


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Go with the PVC - i think it works the best, and is the cheapest way to do it. I think I spent about $24 to make it. Because I use the VEI, I made my chiller about 14 feet long, just because the VEI is VERY powerful and I didn't want it to blow out 'hot' fog.

Here's the link:
http://www.geocities.com/liemavick/Fogchiller.html


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I have 2 Lite F/X 700 watt, 1 200 watt from Michaels and a Lite F/X constant output. I tested the contsant output in my back yard and it put out a ton of fog. But it uses a lot of juice and is noisy. The 700 watt ones put out a good amount of fog and don't use as much juice but are almost as noisy. The Michaels one doesn't use as much juice but doesn't put out alot of fog and it is noisy. I would go with th consatnt output

actaully guns do kill people


----------



## CarolinaGhost (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. 

I think I am going to test run the Lite F/X Constant Fogger and 400W Fog Machine from Wal-Mart this weekend. I'll let you know how that goes. I'm curious to see if I can use the Fog Machine timer on the F/X machine.

I know that the companies warn against using fog juice not manufactured in conjunction with a specific fogger. However, I tend to think that this is just a money making ploy. I'm figuring that I can use either the Lite F/X Fog Juice or the Fog Machine Juice in any fogger since they are reliable companies. I don't want to make a big mistake though, so somebody warn me if they have had any problems. Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaGhost (Sep 29, 2004)

I like the much easier and cheaper idea of the PVC pipe. My only concern is that the pipe is so long that the fog might be directed away from the places I want it. Does the fog tend to just go forward out of the pipe, or does it pretty much spread all around?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

*CarolinaGhost*, once the fog has been in the pipe and cooled down, it tends to "ooze" out of the pipe more than blast out - it will spread fairly evenly from the end of the pipe.

So, make certain the end of your fog cooling pipe is where you want the fog to appear, and you're set.

Regarding different fog fluid "recipes" - the concern is, when glycerin (which is what turns into the fog) is not heated properly, it can leave formaldehyde as a by-product.
*Formaldehyde BAD!!*
The thought is: different manufacturers have different temperatures in their heating elements within the foggers, due to the speed at which the pump provides the fluid to the heating element. If the element doesn't properly heat the fluid, bad ol' formaldehyde can form and poison people.

True or not? Don't know. But if you're using the fogger outside - not in any enclcosed area - it's pretty much a moot point due to dispersion.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I saw an interesting chiller at the Garden Center the other day. A plastic headstone you fill with ice and connect the fogger to the back. It was $20.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We saw that same tombstone about a week ago at a place here in Omaha called "Nobbies". We were thinking about buying one...but were concerned with how well the fog is chilled before it exits the tombstone.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Crow 1994_
> 
> We saw that same tombstone about a week ago at a place here in Omaha called "Nobbies". We were thinking about buying one...but were concerned with how well the fog is chilled before it exits the tombstone.


While I'm a big fan of the PVC chiller, that's an interesting concept using a tombstone. These folks used a Witches' Cauldron filled with ice and it seems to work. It also seems to take a lot of ice. I'll be sticking with my frozen water bottles in the PVC, but these alternatives might make sense in some situations.

http://www.z7q2.com/cauldron/


----------



## Pumpkin Man (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought a gemmy timer at walmart and it works with my lite f/x 700 watt fog machine (the gemmy timer lets you do up to a 30 second burst of fog but I think the lite f/x will only do a 15 second burst at most).


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

Has anybody ever made a smoking mouth zombie...like maybe something like a groundbreaking zombie half in the ground with fog coming out of the zombie's mouth using a pvc pipe and maybe placing the fog machine behind the prop and gravestone enclosed inside a weatherproof box or something??? Would this work??

http://www.HauntedSummitviewDrive.com
New Castle, PA USA


----------



## CarolinaGhost (Sep 29, 2004)

Has anyone tested the constant fogger with the PVC pipe chiller? I'm wondering if the fog has time to chill before leaving the pipe? Do you have to make adjustments?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

If we remember correctly...the company that makes the fog chiller tombstone is....

Fitco
3223 Wilshire Blvd.
Santa Monica, CA.90403

We've seen a few on eBay...but they are asking way more than what we saw them at the store....


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

Anybody use PVC pipe with holes in it to disperse fog throughout your graveyard? Does this work??? Any pics?? Help.
Kevin

http://www.HauntedSummitviewDrive.com
New Castle, PA USA


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

I just made a tombstone that i designed especially to distribute the fog, and you guys just gave me the xlnt idea of putting a pan inside with ice to further cool it after it comes out of the pvc....thanks !

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## zack o lantern (Sep 23, 2004)

OK...just wondering, becasue my knowlege on fog machines is six feet under... what does it mean if a fooger is "constant fog"? Is it ALWAYS running when turnder on, or what? Can you still use it with a timer?

* "Wacko Zacko" Crockett
The dead come to life on my parents' lawn...
And I just pray the sprinklers wont turn on.


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:OK...just wondering, becasue my knowlege on fog machines is six feet under... what does it mean if a fooger is "constant fog"? Is it ALWAYS running when turnder on, or what? Can you still use it with a timer?


Constant fog means the machine can produce fog constantly. Most cheaper foggers can only blast fog for around 20 seconds to a minute and then stop to reheat. Till this new constant fogger came out just recently, the only machines capable of constant fog were in the triple digit price range. As for timers, i believe this new cheap constant fogger does have timer capability. The reason this cheap one is capable of constant fog is because it is actually 2 foggers in one machine. So while one is reheating the other is blasting. The expensive ones are just a single unit, but they are powerfull enough to get and stay nhot enough so that they never have to stop producing fog to reheat.

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

damn, didn't know Lite F/X had a 1200 watt "constant fog" model that's only $20. Last year I spent $80 getting their Fog Commander which is 1000watts but still has to reheat, thinking I was going top of the line for the price. Anyways, I have their Lite F/X 700 Watt model also and both get the job done real well. My first Lite F/X 700w model burnt out the pump within a year but that's my sisters fault (never let them use a fog machine, they will run it dry!!). I think I'm going to pick up that 1200 watt constant fogger and that's what I would recommend out of those.

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------



## zack o lantern (Sep 23, 2004)

Yea, I'ver been looking for my first fogger, and I think I am going with a 1200 watt constant fogger at Kamrt for 25 bucks!!! Great deal, but I'll need a timer...I hope it can work with it!

* "Wacko Zacko" Crockett
The dead come to life on my parents' lawn...
And I just pray the sprinklers wont turn on.


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

I think they had a timer at walmart last year for their fog machine for like $10, not sure if it would would with the lite f/x though. I lucky have 2 timers, bought one for my first machine then I got one free when I got my Fog Commander.

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------



## CarolinaGhost (Sep 29, 2004)

For those of you looking for the constant fogger, you may want to save some money and buy it from Party City. They have it on sale for $19.99. Also, the one at party city has a metal/strong plastic cover. The one at Kmart has a plastic cover and is $25. Does anyone disagree that the Party City fogger is the better choice? There is a timer at Party City for the constant fogger for $19 (Too expensive!). Has anyone found the timer anywhere else cheaper. The ultimate question though is whether you need a timer. The machine allows for two modes, constant and pulse. If you plan to use constant, then you don't need a timer, unless you only want it constant for a certain time period. If you plan to only use pulse, then why get a constant fogger? Wal-Mart has a timer for the "Fog Machine" for $9. I have heard some people say it works with the constant fogger and other people say it doesn't. Can anyone confirm whether it works or not? Also, the fog juice at Party City is $15 for a gallon. Has anyone seen it anywhere else cheaper? What about Kmart?


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm amazed at how inexpensively you are able to find foggers in the States. I spent about $50 for my wee Gemmy w. timer and considered myself lucky!

otherworldly

"You're off the edge of the map, mate. Here there be monsters."


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

The Lite F/X timer has a different connector than any other Timer I've seen out there. I think they did this as a proprietary move.


----------



## zack o lantern (Sep 23, 2004)

Yea, I am with Carolinaghost -- I would like to know if a walmart timer works with the constant fogger. I do not have a party cirt near me, but I have the kmart 1200 watt constant fogger and I am in search of a CHEAP TIMER!!! please help.

* "Wacko Zacko" Crockett
The dead come to life on my parents' lawn...
And I just pray the sprinklers wont turn on.


----------



## Pumpkin Man (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought the Gemmy "the fog machine" timer at walmart and it works fine with my Lite F/X 700 watt machine. It should work fine with the constant foggers also. I know that Lite F/X makes a better timer that lets you control the output level of your constant fogger though.


----------



## chriskim95 (Oct 15, 2006)

I got a Lite F/X 1200 Watt constant fog at 5 below for 5 bucks. Next day I went, they were out. The Lite F/X is ok. I used the Chauvet Fog Juice cus it wa the only one there. Hopefully the Real fog juice makes more fog. Chauvet is to lite. I have seen 700 watts making better fog. Oh Well. Gonna go tomorrow pick up some juice


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

chriskim95,
Is the Chauvet juice labeled as a "low-lying" formula? The reason it "lays low" is that it will dissipate before it has a chance to rise very far. Hence the thin appearance. I'm using a Chauvet F-1250 with Fogjuice brand fluid, and it kicks butt. Of course, you gotta have a chiller to keep the fog low.


----------



## chriskim95 (Oct 15, 2006)

no its not the low lying. It barely makes fog. I just tried with Fog Juice the real stuff and Thats when this kicks butt. P.S. Why does it say they moved?


----------



## joseph315 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well......... my first fog machine was a 400w screamer. I was not to happy with it, I could not use it long before it would shut down and reheat. I also know someone who had a gemmy. Works for him but its pretty much like what I had. I end up getting two fog machines off of ebay. One is a Rosco 1000 its small but really does the job. Takes 5min to heat up and I only seen it shut down on me two times but i really ran the hell out of it I paid $57 and thats with shipping. The 2nd one is a Rosco 1600 I can turn this thing on and it puts out sooooo much smoke I called the fire dept and let then know I was testing so they would not get called out since it looked like my home was on fire this cost me $78 with shipping. I just wanted to make sure that i would not have to wait for a fog machine to reheat everytime I turn around. My old one would shut down and reheat even when it was not in use.


----------



## hiler35 (Oct 29, 2004)

ok heres my opinion as far as foggers go. I have three, the fog commander which is 1000 watts and then the smaller lite f/x model that is 700 watts. these really kick some ass. esp the commander i love that fogger. I have a third the 1000 watt from party city. it doesnt even begin to compare to the commander. i want another one but MME the company that makes it seems to have dissappeared from the world! they have amazing products. As far as juice goes i only use the fog juice brand from lite f/x. i really like the fog it produces. I was thinking of trying the swamp juice from ebay but i never tried it yet. any opinion let me know. But the best out there is still Antari. their foggers and amazing, but the price reflects it. As far as chillers go i use the PVC pipe method. It works good. i can hide the foggers and pipe the fog to where i need it while chilling it. it might not be the best becuase the fog condesates on the ice in the pipe while it is cooled. If you make a type like the vortex i believe it would work better. but it is all viable methods of chilling fog. oh and P.S. There are pictures of all my chillers and fog in the link below!


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Has anyone used the antari ice fogger? Is it worth $670?


----------



## joseph315 (Oct 2, 2005)

joseph315 said:


> Well......... my first fog machine was a 400w screamer. I was not to happy with it, I could not use it long before it would shut down and reheat. I also know someone who had a gemmy. Works for him but its pretty much like what I had. I end up getting two fog machines off of ebay. One is a Rosco 1000 its small but really does the job. Takes 5min to heat up and I only seen it shut down on me two times but i really ran the hell out of it I paid $57 and thats with shipping. The 2nd one is a Rosco 1600 I can turn this thing on and it puts out sooooo much smoke I called the fire dept and let then know I was testing so they would not get called out since it looked like my home was on fire this cost me $78 with shipping. I just wanted to make sure that i would not have to wait for a fog machine to reheat everytime I turn around. My old one would shut down and reheat even when it was not in use.


 Just a note. When I said my old one(fog machine) I was talking about my walmart one not any of my Rosco's fog machines.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

The constant Fogger i bought from K mart has a 5 pin Din type connector... which mean the typical fog machine timer won't plug in directly. I will try to take a closer look at mine today to see what it takes to hook up a timer to it.


----------

